# Fall Tomatoes



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Bought 3 Celebrity's and 2 Grape plants and got them in ground just in time for a inch of rain. WooHoo how hope we don't get a early frost like last year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If I were betting...I'd bet on an early frost this year. You can always cover them.

I've never really had much luck with fall planted tomatoes...never mature fast enough. 

However, spring plants that you carry over can often do very well. We are still harvesting tomatoes from spring plants...and with our weather pattern, I expect to continue to do that up until that frost hits.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually only do two gardens a year. Spring & fall. With the exception of planting onions in DEC. & potatoes in Feb. 
I've tried planting maters & other spring crops in my fall garden but it never worked the freeze would kill them.
Plus, I like the change of fruits for the fall. Such as broccli,carrots, cauliflower, greens, cabbage. I call the fall garden my salad garden. 
I'm way behind this fall but hoping by next week to have my fall garden planted.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I keep my plants alive through the summer every year hoping to get a few fall tomatoes and sometimes get a hand full,but usually dump a wheel barrel full of green one in the ditch behind the barn.After the crop I made this year,kinda hope I don't make any this fall.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I think I will give up on fall maters, twice now in 2 years my plants full of almost ready fruit and a d^^^ freeze comes along. Will throw a moving blanket over them and hope for the best.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

juan said:


> I think I will give up on fall maters, twice now in 2 years my plants full of almost ready fruit and a d^^^ freeze comes along. Will throw a moving blanket over them and hope for the best.


Yes sir! Never again. I still have some pepper plants growing from spring. I normally just let the freeze take them. I got them all wrapped up for the freeze. But this won't happen again, its to much trouble.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

We carried over grape tomatoes and they've done well in the fall. The new fall plantings are doing OK, but not as well as the carry over, and certainly not as well as in the spring. None of the larger tomatoes are going to produce anything but green tomatoes this fall.

The peppers and eggplants we carried over from the spring have been going gangbusters though.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*About time*

Here it is Dec 7 and my Celebrity maters finally turning red on the vine with this warm weather we have had this week. Just hope no hard Canadian northers come for about 2-3 weeks. Had to wrap them with moving blankets already with those 2 bad fronts last month.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats! That's an accomplishment!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have some cheery tomatoes that are getting close


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Gave away to friends and neighbors over 3 dozen red tomatoes for Xmas presents. Still have about a dozen good size still on the vines and turning slightly red. Will harvest before the so called freeze about New Year's Day.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Jan 4 here and still have some green maters left on vines. Picked another dozen yesterday before the freeze either tonight or Wed. Sure am going to miss those plants 4 feet tall. Guess i will replant in March. Thank you Lord for providing me with some great fall veggies.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been a very mild...but wet...winter so far. I have pecan trees that still have not dropped their leaves yet.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well my pecans have lost all leaves and 95 percent crop...Maters been doing great Been in maters all along...Varity H57 they were all volunteer..I just moved them in sept to where I wanted them..They about golf ball size when they change color..Covered about 10f of them a little while ago..The rest will have to fend for themselves about another 20f..They forecast 32 here..but it will be tilling time in less than a month..Been great fall garden...Happy New Year Guys


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

cva34 said:


> Well my pecans have lost all leaves and 95 percent crop...Maters been doing great Been in maters all along...Varity H57 they were all volunteer..I just moved them in sept to where I wanted them..They about golf ball size when they change color..Covered about 10f of them a little while ago..The rest will have to fend for themselves about another 20f..They forecast 32 here..but it will be tilling time in less than a month..Been great fall garden...Happy New Year Guys


Well there still looking good as of this evening(tue)...Sounds like tomorrow an thu artic blow will finish mine off


----------

